# Recipe software



## chibearchef (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm looking for a decent, relatively cheap (free is always nice) recipe writing software or format for Word/Excel. Can anyone give me some suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've enjoyed Mastercook since 2000.


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

I just started using Living Cookbook 2011 about 6 months ago and am very happy with it. They support lots of import formats including a recipe capture feature where you just copy a recipe in any format and paste it into the software, then highlight where the items go - ingredients, proceedure, notes, category etc.

They have a 30 day free trial at

www.livingcookbook.com


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Mastercook


----------



## mariusve (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

Please try out Chef Master as well (http://www.e-foodrecipes.com). It's a different concept of a recipe software (it updates its database based on the recipes contributed by its other users) so you may find it interesting.

I am its author so I hope this is not considered shameless advertising. 

Marius


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you stick around and contribute to the site, we'll overlook the spammyness.


----------



## mariusve (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi phatch,

Please don't mention the 's' word, it hurts my eyes.  Thanks for being nice, though. I hate spamming too... OK, I'm done talking here because I don't want to pollute the OP's thread w/ offtopic stuff.

I won't go anywhere and I'll contribute to the community.

Thanks again,

Marius


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Marius,

  That other software you had herd about, does it volume up pastry formulas with the proper

levening adjustments?

Jeff


----------



## mariusve (Jun 6, 2011)

panini said:


> Hi Marius,
> 
> That other software you had herd about, does it volume up pastry formulas with the proper
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that just like most other recipe software out there it has a very simple way of scaling; it's all linear, nothing fancy so it isn't really something a professional chef would use. This is more for home-cooking as a hobby really.. In other words, it doesn't distinguish between pastry and other things.

I hope that helps,

Marius


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello ChiBear and all

I use an older version of Living Cookbook..  It works very well for me. The import function is the best.. even from html text.. importing a recipe takes just a few seconds.

The only function I personally dislike is that I can only have it running on 1 PC.. so when I travel, I can't have my recipes (thru living cookbook) on my laptop.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

RRCos: You can virtually log into your computer from anyplace... It is a simple setup, it just depends on how you do it. There are software solutions that you can buy once but will be obsolete soon, or go with a SAAS solution.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone out here use an online solution so if your comp crashes you are not hosed??? I understand that you can back up your files, but that is a PITA IMHO... 

P.S. another reason I was an online solution is that I want to be able to access it from anywhere.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I use textfIles and store them on dropbox.


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

I use (or have) TheRecipeManager for my Mac.  It runs on the PC, too.  I much prefer entering my own recipes in Pages (similar to Word) and then save them to my USB drive.


----------

